# Purple/Pink Tint Occaisonally On Tivo Premiere - Why Does This Happen?



## WOODMO (Sep 15, 2005)

I just got a Tivo Premiere this week, hooked up to my HDTV via HDMI cables and about 3 times now I've turned on my TV to find a purple/pink tinted picture, be it on live TV or the menus.

The color returns to normal when I switch the resolution from 1080i (which is the setting it auto detected as the proper one) to something else and it remains fine when I automatically put it back on 1080i.

This even happened before I did the auto setting to make it 1080i, happening when it was defaulted out of the box at 720p, so I don't think 1080i is the problem on it's own.

It's just getting annoying and I'm wondering if this is a serious issue and how I can stop it from happening.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

WOODMO said:


> I just got a Tivo Premiere this week, hooked up to my HDTV via HDMI cables and about 3 times now I've turned on my TV to find a purple/pink tinted picture, be it on live TV or the menus.
> 
> The returns to normal when I switch the resolution from 1080i (which is the setting it auto detected as the proper one) to something else and it remains fine when I automatically put it back on 1080i.
> 
> ...


Loose/bad hdmi or component cable(s)?


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Get high quality cables


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Loose/bad hdmi or component cable(s)?


Component yes. HDMI no. Component is analog and it will certainly cause color wackiness if it is a bad connection or cable. HDMI is digital, if there is a problem, it should not manifest itself as a color shift.


----------



## WOODMO (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm using the HDMI cable that came with the Tivo and I have no component cables hooked up, only HDMI.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

WOODMO said:


> I'm using the HDMI cable that came with the Tivo and I have no component cables hooked up, only HDMI.


My guess is it is not the cable then. Although it certain can't hurt to try another cable, especially since I can't think of anything else you can do other than trying another TV or move the cable to a different HDMI port on the TV. Since it only happens when you turn the TV on, I would tend to blame the TV... but there really isn't enough information to jump to any conclusions.


----------



## WOODMO (Sep 15, 2005)

crxssi said:


> My guess is it is not the cable then. Although it certain can't hurt to try another cable, especially since I can't think of anything else you can do other than trying another TV or move the cable to a different HDMI port on the TV. Since it only happens when you turn the TV on, I would tend to blame the TV... but there really isn't enough information to jump to any conclusions.


I suppose trying another HDMI port is an idea worth trying, I will do that. Trying another TV isn't an option since this is the only HDTV I have in my house.

I was hoping this dilemma wasn't as rare as it seemed to be when I searched it, I guess it really is though.

It's not a big deal really, since it's easy to fix, I was just more concerned about this being a serious hardware problem or something that will get worse over time.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

it's not all that specific to premiers.

happens on all HDMI devices when they lose 'sync'. Certain box + tv combinations dont play nicely. Forcing a resolution change (to/from 1080i) forces a resync and it fixes it. Sometimes there's a pattern that causes it- like turning the tv on before getting the tivo to wake from standby (can a premiere do that like older tivo boxes?). And if you avoid the 'wrong' pattern you wont have an issue. 

Is it an older tv? Just curious. I had issues with my first HDTV with HDMI (actually it had DVI...) with the syncing (with HD Directivo's and S3 tivos). But the second only very very rarely shows it (with an S3). And the newest set that replaced the oldest never has done it (with an S3). have seen other posts about certain disc players and certain tv's doing it too.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned more specifically, but I believe the pink/purple tint is caused when the digital signal is sent in the wrong color mode, RGB or YPrPb, due to incorrect handshaking, for the receiving display device. Doesn't really help solve the problem beyond what others have suggested, but that's what is going wrong with the digital signal and why it's not random tints being observed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wwu123 said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned more specifically, but I believe the pink/purple tint is caused when the digital signal is sent in the wrong color mode, RGB or YPrPb, due to incorrect handshaking, for the receiving display device. Doesn't really help solve the problem beyond what others have suggested, but that's what is going wrong with the digital signal and why it's not random tints being observed.


Yes. I can sometimes make that happen on purpose if I cycle through the RGB, 422, and 444 outputs from my video processor.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It happens also on my Westinghouse 42" LCD, when I switch between HDMI (only 1), and othe r2 DVI inputs. It's not related to the Tivo. Both the Tivo HD and Tivo S3 I've hooked up to this TV does this, and when I hook them up to another HDTV, it doesn't happen there.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wwu123 said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned more specifically, but I believe the pink/purple tint is caused when the digital signal is sent in the wrong color mode, RGB or YPrPb, due to incorrect handshaking, for the receiving display device. Doesn't really help solve the problem beyond what others have suggested, but that's what is going wrong with the digital signal and why it's not random tints being observed.


I have seen it happen on mine for 1 sec or less when the TV changes from one res to another.


----------



## fkenn1999 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got a new premiere 2 days ago and hooked it up to my Olevia HD tv (several years old) via HDMI and I am getting the pink tint along with no sound. 

If I use a component connection everything seems to be fine.

I called tivo support and they tried to tell me it was a comcast signal problem so I had the comcast guy out who replaced cables under the house which of course did not solve the problem even with an increased signal strength.

I am wondering if the problem is with the older TV or the tivo or both?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

fkenn1999 said:


> I just got a new premiere 2 days ago and hooked it up to my Olevia HD tv (several years old) via HDMI and I am getting the pink tint along with no sound.
> 
> If I use a component connection everything seems to be fine.
> 
> ...


have you tried just switching inputs on the tv to get it to resync to the tivo when the pink comes up?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

MichaelK said:


> have you tried just switching inputs on the tv to get it to resync to the tivo when the pink comes up?


I used to have to do that all the time on my TiVo HD (when the screen would go bonkers after changing res). But with the Premiere, I have never had to do it for some reason.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

yep- newer things (tivos or tv's) seem to handle handshaking hiccups that much better so it happens less and less all the time.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

MichaelK said:


> yep- newer things (tivos or tv's) seem to handle handshaking hiccups that much better so it happens less and less all the time.


It was starting to drive me crazy on the HD. Not a day would go by that I didn't have it happen at least once.

On the Premiere, it has never done it, but I do see the "HDMI Connection not allowed" message pop up for a second every now and then, but it immediately fixes itself each time.


----------



## dgreene4001 (Nov 15, 2009)

Replaced a Tivo HD last week with a Premiere and occasionally get a Pink-tinted screen when turning on my Olevia 532H TV (Olevia... do I see a pattern here??). Spent some aggravating time on the phone with TiVo tech support on Saturday and they're going to send me a new Premiere this week to try. I doubt very much that this is going to fix the issue, as I do think it's an HDMI handshaking issue between the Premiere and the TV (note this never happened on my HD). 

The way to fix it (for me, anyways) is to either power the TV off and on (doesn't always work), or like someone else suggested, cycle through the inputs on the TV. This seems to always to work (so far).

It's very frustrating when TiVo tech support claims that they have never heard of this issue, and you have to refer them to posts like this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hav eyou tried a different cable? Even though a cable works with one device it can still cause issues with another.


----------



## floydbob (Oct 23, 2010)

This may not seem obvious, but if you have multiple HDMI inputs on your display try switching to HDMI 1. The display manufacturers sometimes put a little less effort into HDMI 2 and beyond. Seems crazy, but some of them apparently think that no one will ever use those additional inputs and they are not quite as compatable as the number 1 port.


----------



## dgreene4001 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have tried different cables (the one I used with my HD, and the new one that came with my Premiere) and had the same issue.

My Olevia only has one HDMI input, so unfortunately that is not an option.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

I have the same experience as dgreene4001 with my Olevia TV. I had a TivoHD hooked up to it for 2+ years. I never once had an issue with the pink screen. I just recently swapped that box for a Premiere. I have seen it quite a bit since that switch. It _seems_ to be related to how well the HDMI cable is seated in the TV and Tivo. But hard to say for sure.


----------



## dgreene4001 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks txporter.

Like I said, I have tried different HDMI cables and also reseating the cables numerous times (actually reseating it when the screen is pink corrects the issue). 

I doubt very much that the new Premiere TiVo is sending me this week is going to behave any differently. Typical customer support response... we don't know what it is (why can't they ask engineering???), so send him a new box!

I have 30 days to decide whether or not to keep the Premiere or to revert back to my old HD (which is listed on eBay right now, and if it sells, going back will not be an option). If it's not fixed, I think this is something I can live with. I bought the Premiere primarily to get the additional storage space while taking advantage of TiVo's $20/month promotion. Hopefully the increased space, and the other new features in the Premiere, will help me put up with this annoyance.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

floydbob said:


> This may not seem obvious, but if you have multiple HDMI inputs on your display try switching to HDMI 1. The display manufacturers sometimes put a little less effort into HDMI 2 and beyond. Seems crazy, but some of them apparently think that no one will ever use those additional inputs and they are not quite as compatable as the number 1 port.


Not a bad idea, but the problems I was having with my THD was when it was connected to HDMI 1. The Premiere is connected to HDMI 1 also. Same HDMI, totally different experience.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Hav eyou tried a different cable? Even though a cable works with one device it can still cause issues with another.


Although it is POSSIBLE, it is highly unlikely on a short run that the HDMI cable would make much difference. This is 100% digital. The only thing I can think of would be severe cross talk (extremely unlikely) or a bad connector with a slightly bad connection.

It is far more likely to be a handshake problem in the TV, the TiVo, or a combination of the two.


----------



## dgreene4001 (Nov 15, 2009)

Update: I received my replacement Premiere yesterday and immediately hooked it up to my Olevia TV. While it was going through its Startup process I started turning the TV off and on. On maybe the fifth attempt I got the pink-tinted screen.

Rather than go through the aggravation of moving everything over to this Premiere only to have it act the same as my other, I just put it right back in the box and it's going back to TiVo.

Anyway, I've decided I can live with the occasional pink screen on my new Premiere. It may be my imagination, but it does seem to be happening less often. It's actually much less aggravating to deal with the pink screen than it is to call TiVo customer service or tech support!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i dont think the tivo is necessarily wrong. Nor to i think it's the Olevia. I think HDMI seems to be a bit like bluetooth and cellphones. There's just certain combinations that work and others that dont.

Luckily with the HDMI flakiness you it seems to be getting less widespread and you can always just cycle inputs to force a resync. Maybe the next generation of HDMI chips just has logic to notice the pink and purple and just forces a fresh handshake on it's own.


----------



## dgreene4001 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks. I do agree it's a handshaking issue (although I never got it on my TiVo HD). I was pretty confident that a new box wasn't going to solve the problem, but I had to try (and prove it to TiVo tech support).

I just wonder if there is something different in the HDMI circuitry between the Premiere and the HD???


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dgreene4001 said:


> ...
> I just wonder if there is something different in the HDMI circuitry between the Premiere and the HD???


I'm sure it's a different chip(set). The guts between the two models are completely different.

The original chip in the tivoHD happened to be compatible with that model olevia and this other (actually newer and in theory 'better') chip in the premiere just isn't compatible.

I have a similar problem with my darn bluetooth. I have a droid phone. It connects perfectly to my 2007 chysler with unconnect for handsfree. The same phone can't consistently connect to the unconnect in my wifes 2010 chrysler. You'd think the 2010 model would be compatible with anything the 2007 was and then some more models. But nope- for whatever reason it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been seeing the pink/purple screen since I first bought the premiere. I usually get it when I click to see shows that I recorded. I click play, the screen shows and about 1 -2 seconds of sound is cut off. The show then plays correctly. I've just learned to live with it.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Wingershute said:


> I have been seeing the pink/purple screen since I first bought the premiere. I usually get it when I click to see shows that I recorded. I click play, the screen shows and about 1 -2 seconds of sound is cut off. The show then plays correctly. I've just learned to live with it.


that's likely because you have the tivo set to output native resolution. So it's switching between 720p and 1080i depending on the channel you are playing back. So as the tivo goes from 720p to 1080i it has to resync with your tv. If it annoys you- figure out if your tv is a 720 or 1080i model and then set the Tivo to only output that resolution. The tivo will take care of the conversion and will never need to resync with your tv.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

MichaelK said:


> figure out if your tv is a 720 or 1080i model and then set the tv to only output that resolution.


I think you meant "set the TiVo to only". Yes, I agree with your advice.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I think you meant "set the TiVo to only". Yes, I agree with your advice.


you are correct!

fixed.

thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't see this mentioned, but I may have missed it. Some TVs have the ability to change from Auto color mode to explicitly setting it to one. If you find that this problem is frequent, my first suggestion would be to figure out what mode you are supposed to be in, through some quick trial and error, and just leave it there. This suggestion will not help if you have multiple devices routed through a receiver to the same HDMI port AND they need different settings, but other than that possibility, it leaves the least room for error on the handshake.


----------



## kemscm (Oct 20, 2007)

I have been having the same problem with my new Premiere and my 3-year-old Olevia. I was glad to find that others had the same problem....but less happy to find that no one has found a solution besides "live with it." I have to cycle through all the inputs just about every time I turn the tv on now.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

kemscm said:


> I have been having the same problem with my new Premiere and my 3-year-old Olevia. I was glad to find that others had the same problem....but less happy to find that no one has found a solution besides "live with it." I have to cycle through all the inputs just about every time I turn the tv on now.


Have you tried locking the TiVo output resolution yet? This seems to solve the problem for most people...


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Have you tried locking the TiVo output resolution yet? This seems to solve the problem for most people...


I haven't found that locking the resolution fixes anything. I have always used a fixed resolution on both TivoHD and Premiere with the same TV (Olevia). Only the Premiere has this problem. I used 1080i for a few months and have switched to 720p for another few months. Still have the same problem. I am in the 'live with it' boat.


----------

